# what is your favorite william faulkner book?



## grartx (Jan 16, 2008)

what is your favorite william faulkner book?


----------



## Just Me (Jan 16, 2008)

_As I Lay Dying_, hands down his best work!


----------



## Dr. Malone (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll second "As I Lay Dying."

I love the way he switches the first person narratives from character to character.


----------



## Frabes (Jan 16, 2008)

"The Sound and the Fury"

Followed closely by "As I Lay Dying" and "Light in August".

Like the southern gothic shorts, too.


----------



## OzzyShiraz (Jan 29, 2008)

I´d have to go with The Sound and the Fury; that book knocked my socks off.

Like a lot of people, I found Faulkner to be tough-going at first, but as you sort of get used to his style...aaaah!! so rewarding.  I regard the Fury as quite possibly being the most innovative book I´ve ever read;  the style of writing has been emulated since not only in literature but in all forms of media.  I started reading it not knowing a lick about it, and what a delight to figure it all out, bit by bit.

I also liked Pylon a good deal; risque for the times, and I truly, _truly_ empathised with the main character.


----------



## OzzyShiraz (Jan 29, 2008)

I´d have to go with The Sound and the Fury; that book knocked my socks off.

Like a lot of people, I found Faulkner to be tough-going at first, but as you sort of get used to his style...aaaah!! so rewarding.  I regard the Fury as quite possibly being the most innovative book I´ve ever read;  the style of writing has been emulated since not only in literature but in all forms of media.  I started reading it not knowing a lick about it, and what a delight to figure it all out, bit by bit.

I also liked Pylon a good deal; risque for the times, and I truly, _truly_ empathised with the main character.


----------



## Modest Me (Apr 7, 2008)

Am i the only person who hated "As I Lay Dying"? I dont think i even finished it.

Maybe it was the fact that i felt forced to read it (because i was in fact forced to read it (college)) and when i feel forced to read something I automatically hate it.


----------



## Swamp Thing (Apr 9, 2008)

I prefer my Faulkner in short stories.

But "Absalom! Absalom!" in an incredible piece of literature.


----------

